# ALL current and former California UberX drivers are entitled to have expenses reimbursed



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

http://audetlaw.com/uber-driver-lawsuit/

All current and former California UberX drivers are entitled to be reimbursed for expenses including gas, insurance, depreciation and maintenance. To make a claim, contact this law firm.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> http://audetlaw.com/uber-driver-lawsuit/
> 
> All current and former California UberX drivers are entitled to be reimbursed for expenses including gas, insurance, depreciation and maintenance. To make a claim, contact this law firm.


This is the BEGINNING OF THE END for Uber! Precedent is a very important factor in case law. Now that Uber has loss this lawsuit in CA. you will start to see a domino effect in other states across the country. It won't happen over night, because we all know the wheels of the court systems turn very slowly. Keep tuned it's going to be interesting.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

There's blood in the water and the sharks are circling.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

turbovator said:


> This is the BEGINNING OF THE END for Uber! Precedent is a very important factor in case law. Now that Uber has loss this lawsuit in CA. you will start to see a domino effect in other states across the country. It won't happen over night, because we all know the wheels of the court systems turn very slowly. Keep tuned it's going to be interesting.


Uber actually hasn't lost the lawsuit... Yet. 
However, they did lose a case in which the California Department of Labor ruled against them. It wasn't a precedent case per se, but it will open the flood gate for attorneys like this.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

This is just a third-tier ambulance-chasing law firm rehashing the decision from several weeks ago mentioned in the previous reply. No new news.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> This is just a third-tier ambulance-chasing law firm rehashing the decision from several weeks ago mentioned in the previous reply. No new news.


K Thanks for the info.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Uber actually hasn't lost the lawsuit... Yet.
> However, they did lose a case in which the California Department of Labor ruled against them. It wasn't a precedent case per se, but it will open the flood gate for attorneys like this.


K thanks for the info.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> This is just a third-tier ambulance-chasing law firm rehashing the decision from several weeks ago mentioned in the previous reply. No new news.


It is irrelevant whether this firm is being capitalistic or not. Personally, I feel they are doing a great service by helping drivers that have been taken advantage of by Uber with getting the money that is legally owed to them. Kudos to them!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> This is just a third-tier ambulance-chasing law firm rehashing the decision from several weeks ago mentioned in the previous reply. No new news.


I did not post this in the "news" category. I posted so Uber drivers have some information on how to collect what is rightfully owed to them.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Be sure to post the first check that is paid to a defendant.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

JimS said:


> Be sure to post the first check that is paid to a defendant.


The check will go to the plaintiff.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Oops. Not enough time watching People's Court. You're right. Can't wait to see that check cut.


----------



## John Deer (Feb 12, 2015)

turbovator said:


> This is the BEGINNING OF THE END for Uber! Precedent is a very important factor in case law. Now that Uber has loss this lawsuit in CA. you will start to see a domino effect in other states across the country. It won't happen over night, because we all know the wheels of the court systems turn very slowly. Keep tuned it's going to be interesting.


Calm down, even if Uber has to pay $5000 to each of its 200,000 drivers in the US, this only amounts to $1B.
Yes, that's a lot, but that's what Uber is planning to pour into India and China _each_.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

John Deer said:


> Calm down, even if Uber has to pay $5000 to each of its 200,000 drivers in the US, this only amounts to $1B.
> Yes, that's a lot, but that's what Uber is planning to pour into India and China _each_.


Better redo that math... There have been over 160,000 drivers in California alone.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

when?
I just poured another bucket of $$ into my vehicle maintenance


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

So a lot of us drivers should get together for a class action lawsuit? 

Uber's Trump response: "You're fired!"


----------

